# Im going to chokoloskee this weekend



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

For trout try the grass flats between Rabbit Key and Pavillion Key.....check your chart and fish the incoming tide in 1-3 feet of water with a popping cork rig with a gulp shrimp on your hook.

For reds try the west facing shoreline of Rabbit Key on the last of the out going/first of the incoming....a chunk of ladyfish or mullet soaked on the bottom works well and the popping cork rig works good also.

For snook this time of year.....well I can't help you there.

Should also be some pompano and small mackeral around on the outside grass flats.

Have fun and post a report.

Mike


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a thread from this weekend that might point you in the right direction....
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/ten-thousand-islands-fishing-reports/1210

It's going to be cold enough this week that I'd be working deep creeks until the sun got going a bit, then in the skinniest water, in sheltered areas with soft mud bottoms for fish trying to warm up... If the day's cloudy or rainy I'd take up pool shooting or chasing trouble instead since the water just won't warm up much at all during those conditions... Good luck


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Capt LeMay's info is right on.....but if your headed into the backcountry from Chokoloskee be careful/aware of the numerous bars getting from the Chokoloskee Island to the Lopez river. Local knowledge is needed as there are no marked channels.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Great, thanks for all the info guys and i will be sure to post a report when i get back.


----------

